# Doordash masks keep breaking



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I ordered some masks from Doordash. The straps break so easy. Of course they are made in China


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> I ordered some masks from Doordash. The straps break so easy. Of course they are made in China


Made in COMMUNIST CHINA !

JUST LIKE COVID-19 !

They should not make 1 Penny off of this Disaster they Unleashed on the World !


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> I ordered some masks from Doordash. The straps break so easy. Of course they are made in China


Its def garbage quality if DD is giving them out for free. They're more comfortable than the higher quality masks though since they're thinner and easier to breathe with. Prob doesn't even protect u from anything. Ive been using them too but only one broken strap so far.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Did you try Duct tape?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Go buy your own and write them off on your taxes, problem solved. You think these companies would give you high quality items for free? They give you junk and say they tried, you are nothing to them and why should they spend their profits on you


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

NicFit said:


> They give you junk and say they tried,


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> *They should not make 1 Penny off of this Disaster they Unleashed on the World *


Good Luck with all that.
U may have better luck with congressional Term Limitations


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Definitely make your own out of duct tape. At the end of the day just ask someone to rip it off for you.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

This thing will be here for a while, some comfortable masks are good to have.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/810904183/face-mask-5-pack-100-cotton-made-in-usa


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Do you have a giant bulbous head? That could be the problem. 

I bought a pack of 3 from amazon. They looked really cool. I felt like snake eyes from GI Joe, but the straps on all three are about to go because I have a big head. So Ive been using the standard light blue variety that they sell at wawa.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

ColonyMark said:


> I ordered some masks from Doordash. The straps break so easy. Of course they are made in China


Buy crazy glue, pre glue them


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I ordered some masks from Doordash. The straps break so easy. Of course they are made in China


Glad to know it was not just me. I popped 3 in a row out of my 10 pack putting them on. They also have a slight smell to them. Heaven only knows what we are breathing in. I did not have this issue 2 months ago so I'm guessing they may have changed suppliers.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I had that happen to me on a mask at work.

Take a paper clip. Bend out one point, stick it through mask making a hole then poke string through hole and tie it.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Glad to know it was not just me. I popped 3 in a row out of my 10 pack putting them on. They also have a slight smell to them. Heaven only knows what we are breathing in. I did not have this issue 2 months ago so I'm guessing they may have changed suppliers.


Their disinfecting wipes are a joke. Tiny little wipes in a tiny container.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> Their disinfecting wipes are a joke. Tiny little wipes in a tiny container.


It's just a PR stunt, you think they'd give you the good stuff? El cheapo is all your going to get for free, want the good stuff? Buy it yourself and write it off in your taxes as business expense which is what it is


----------

